# Looking for AN/VSS-3



## mezzman (Jul 14, 2007)

I am looking to purchase an AN/VSS-3 Xenon searchlight and would like to know where the folks here who have them got them from.
I am building a large scale lighting art project for the Burning Man festival and will ultimately be in need of 3 or 5 of these units. 
If anyone can help out with a resource for these, I would be eternally grateful!
Either post here or PM me.
Thanks!


----------



## BVH (Jul 14, 2007)

To be straight up front, these lights are coveted by those who have them and I personally know of two people who have been looking for one for quite a while. I wish there was a stash of them somewhere. The control box is even more difficult to find and the light is no good without one. I hope you are successful in your quest.

If you're interested in two of them (only one control box) and some VSS-1's, look here. Its a package deal and has to be picked up in Indiana.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2040531#post2040531


----------



## Thomaskitz (Jul 23, 2007)

I have about 11 an/vss-3 searchlights but only 3 controls. I may be interested in letting go of some of them. 920 233 1757


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 27, 2007)

I am noticing a pattern of VSS-3a per control box is a ratio of about 2 to 1, 
:shrug:, or in this case over 3 to 1....

Thinking of possible reasons for this.......:thinking:

Many light assemblys manufactured as spares to begin with....

or....

At the end of their deployment, the light and control box being separated from each other, 
as in the control box being left inside it's home while the light itself being easily removed.... 
( where is the tank graveyard? )

The VSS-3 and the VSS-3a control boxes are noted as being incompatible
with each other in the VSS-3a maintenance manual...


----------



## mezzman (Jul 28, 2007)

Do you absolutely need a control box to operate the fixture? I have very good electronics skills and if I could get a copy of the scematics, then I might be able to fabricate a DIY control box.
Are the schematics available online somewhere?


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 28, 2007)

mezzman said:


> Do you absolutely need a control box to operate the fixture? I have very good electronics skills and if I could get a copy of the scematics, then I might be able to fabricate a DIY control box.
> Are the schematics available online somewhere?



Please forgive in advance the wiseA tone.









There are 23 connections between the control box and searchlight. I *think* I have seen a complete system schematic some place for them, but don't have any convenient links. (Sorry.) I'm sure it could be simplified to eliminate the diagnostic functions and infrared capability, but there's a lot of other electronics I think have to do with the intermediate stage of ignition.

If I get the time, I'll dig through the limited info I have. I have 2 of 'em less the box that I am saving for parts cows.

Edit: See if you can get a copy of TM 11-5855-217-35: 
DS,GS,AND DEPOT MAINTENANCE
MANUAL INCLUDING REPAIR PARTS
AND SPECIAL TOOLS LIST
SEARCHLIGHT SET
INFRARED AN/VSS-3
(NSN 5855-00-058-1293)

This appears to be a system schematic and the number on the control box side matches the one on the above control box.

This one
appears more complete, at least it shows the 22 active connections between the box and searchlight. The timer board is a separate schematic.

They're both clickable from this page.

Larry


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 28, 2007)

I think you're right, ddaadd. One small arms round or shrapnel from a grenade could render one instant junk! (Talking Depot rebuild!) A bit more difficult to get into the tank with small arms, or a grenade! 

(Kit arrive OK?)

Larry



ddaadd said:


> I am noticing a pattern of VSS-3a per control box is a ratio of about 2 to 1,
> :shrug:, or in this case over 3 to 1....
> 
> Thinking of possible reasons for this.......:thinking:
> ...


----------



## mezzman (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and links, Larry! This is very useful info indeed.
I will look at these schematics in depth as soon as I can.


----------



## skywatchermike (Oct 19, 2010)

:candle:Hi there everyone.....im new to the forum and im excited to be here.....my name is mike obviously lol....i own a searchlight company in houston, tx. *[remainder of post deleted - DM51]*


----------



## DM51 (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to CPF, Mike.

I'm afraid I have to delete the content of your post, as you need to start a new thread in WTS: Flashlights & Parts in CPFMarketPlace to post your sale. I have no doubt there will be considerable interest from readers of this thread.


----------



## Walterk (Oct 20, 2010)

I see I posted here in 2010. Meanwhile I am am looking myself for a controlbox for a VSS-3A.

I see this thread got quiet and unanswered in 2007. This is about the same question as my recent thread: Powering up a VSS-3A, whats inside the controlbox?


----------

